# *backup* wakelocks....anyone else getting these?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Really getting annoyed with this.

Every few days or so I will notice the phone coming out of "sleep" very quickly, and I quickly realize this is because the damn thing is not sleeping at all in fact!

I go ahead and check BetterBatteryStats and there is a big wakelock from *backup*.

After rebooting, it is back to normal but this happens far too often.

All I have seen for advice is to uncheck the "Google Backup and Restore" but I want Google to backup things like keyboard dictionary data, default sound/keyboard settings and my background etc etc and now even swiftkey.

Am I the only one getting this frequently?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Never seen this one before.

Go through the all apps setting and maybe try FC/clearing cache/clearing data for the apps that are responsible for backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe try a different ROM or kernel? My only guess would be to toggle backup like you said. Never seen that before.

Edit: maybe uncheck backup, reboot, then check it again later on. I heard that helps reset backup on googles end.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Double post


----------

